# suspension pops and clunks!!!!!!!!!



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

My Se-R is lowered using 2" drop springs. Since it has been lowered the springs in the front pop really loud whenever I turn the wheels sharp. And in the rear on the passenger side there is a "clunk" or rattling sound whenever I hit a bump or hole in the road. I also have a 200sx lowered 2" inches and have never had any problems. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

that's kinda like whats happing to me, and the rides kinda rough. probably juss shot everything and those pops and scary shit shap turns. what kinda works for me is gas more and try to avoid anything drastic


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

did you put them on your factory shocks? they are probably blown now.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

yea that happened to me, do have some cheap ebay springs on your car. I had some cheap ebay coilovers made by vaos. They made that poping noise. So i spent some money and bought dropzone lowering springs, problem solved.


----------



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

I used a set of new arospeed 2" lowering springs on stock struts. But the struts cant be blown yet I had them installed only 2 weeks ago and the ride isnt bad at all.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, is the spring compressed on the struts? if its loose at all, then when the wheel has a sudden drop then rise itll clank together, or you forgot to put in some rubber bushings or what not when you reinstalled your springs/struts..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

mkharley21 said:


> I used a set of new arospeed 2" lowering springs on stock struts. But the struts cant be blown yet I had them installed only 2 weeks ago and the ride isnt bad at all.


Just as a side note, struts can go pretty damn fast if they have a decent number of miles on them and/or they're paired with the wrong springs. When they go, it's usually not a sudden thing where the strut stops damping at all. Once they wear past a certain point, they can become pretty annoying (lots of strange noises, weird behavior during acceleration, deceleration, or cornering), even _if they pass the bounce test or feel ok during 90% of daily driving_. This isn't really a solution to your problem (personally, I tend to agree with 180sx-x on what you need to look at), but is more of something to keep in mind for the future when thinking about/talking about/diagnosing damper wear.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Did you remove one "donut" from the bump stops? If not, you are hitting the bump stop every time the suspension is compressed about 2". I have my car lowered 1.5" with prokits and a donut cut out. I hit the bumpstop almost every day when driving in Houston.

Lew


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Has the noise gone away yet? I remember when I installed some sprint springs on my car, back in 98. I had the same problem. But after about a month, the noise just stoped.


----------



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Has the noise gone away yet? I remember when I installed some sprint springs on my car, back in 98. I had the same problem. But after about a month, the noise just stoped.


No, hasn't stopped yet and I havent taken it back into the shop yet. Like you said sometimes noises like that just go away for whatever reason and I was kinda waiting to see if it will. Gonna take it in probably this week if it hasn't changed, and will post back if i do.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So you had a shop do it? If so you should have too it back into them along time ago. ALmost sound slike the springs are not set correctly into the perch.


----------

